# Kobe mentions "significant player"



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Osama YoMama from LG met Kobe a few days ago and shared this with everyone... 

"He was at the Pageant of the Masters in Laguna Beach with his wife and daughter (she's a real cutie).

He was very polite and gave all the kids backstage autographs, but didn't say much. *He told me the Lakers were going to pick up, in his words, "a significant player" before the offseason ends. *"

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=6016&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

So Kobe is the GM.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lets bring KG in here.....














Justt Jokin.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> So Kobe is the GM.


o shut up


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Kobe might not be the GM but he sure knows and has big influence in what the Lakers will do in the offseason.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> Kobe might not be the GM but he sure knows and has big influence in what the Lakers will do in the offseason.


 As do most star players.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I know its not happening but please be Carlos Boozer. I really hope the Kwame deal doesn't happen and we can get something else.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I know its not happening but please be Carlos Boozer. I really hope the Kwame deal doesn't happen and we can get something else.

Sorry, I posted twice...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

very cool n intersting, but how reliable is this guy maybe he's just being dumb...idk i dont post on lakergrounds that much


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

clien said:


> very cool n intersting, but how reliable is this guy maybe he's just being dumb...idk i dont post on lakergrounds that much


Reading through the entire thread, you get the impression that he is not just making something up. I only shared it with eveyone becuase this is the 3rd or 4th time that we fans have heard the term, "significant player" coming from people who are in the know.

It could be another smoke screen, or it could be something that will make us all :banana: 

Am I relying on this to be 100% guarantee? nope.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

shaq? :biggrin:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe probably just knows that Mitch will use the MLE on a significant player like Watson or Duhon.


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

I Wonder Who It Is Hopefully Its Derek Fisher Or A Good Point Guard!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

If significant can mean anyone from Chris Duhon to Kevin Garnett, I don't doubt it's possible that they could acquire someone between those two caliburs by the time the season starts. That's a big range.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I Thought Kobe Was Demoted As Gm After Destroying The Team Last Year.  I Think Luke Walton Was The 'significant Player' Kobe Was Talking About


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> I Thought Kobe Was Demoted As Gm After Destroying The Team Last Year. I Think Luke Walton Was The 'significant Player' Kobe Was Talking About


Shutup


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> If significant can mean anyone from Chris Duhon to Kevin Garnett, I don't doubt it's possible that they could acquire someone between those two caliburs by the time the season starts. That's a big range.


It's the chasm which defines all chasms. Though Duhon would be an excellent pick-up, if anybody seriously thinks that Garnett is going to be moved, let alone to the Lakers of all teams, I truly hope they get the necessary counseling required. No simile is sufficient enough to describe just how un-likely that is to happen. Then again, our president who is a former drug-addicted, bible-thumping, war-mongering, civilian-bombing maniac who can't for the life of him pronounce the word noo-klee-er just got re-elected....GULP...So I guess I stand corrected, that in itself proves that truth is always stranger than fiction.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> If significant can mean anyone from Chris Duhon to Kevin Garnett, I don't doubt it's possible that they could acquire someone between those two caliburs by the time the season starts. That's a big range.


That's the problem with this word:

Main Entry: sig·nif·i·cant
Pronunciation: -k&nt
Function: adjective
Etymology: Latin significant-, significans, present participle of significare to signify
*1 : having meaning; especially : SUGGESTIVE <a significant glance>
2 a : having or likely to have influence or effect : IMPORTANT <a significant piece of legislation>; also : of a noticeably or measurably large amount <a significant number of layoffs> <producing significant profits> b : probably caused by something other than mere chance <statistically significant correlation between vitamin deficiency and disease>*

It can mean a whole lot or not so so much, depending on one's perspective.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> Then again, our president....just got re-elected...


Dang, that was a while ago. Where have you been?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO didnt take long for the Kobe haters to show up.. No surprise..

It was probably Kwame as the deal wasnt official yet.. or it coulda been Profit. OR Wafer..


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Does Kwame = Significant?

not by my definition.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Sean said:


> Does Kwame = Significant?


Yes, he will have a successful injury free year next season.

My sources tell me Kobe might be refering to PJ Brown


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I was mislead by the thread title...

I though Kobe was talking about his "significant other"...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I Thought Kobe Was Demoted As Gm After Destroying The Team Last Year. I Think Luke Walton Was The 'significant Player' Kobe Was Talking About


have u watched a game of basketball in your life?

do u watch TV...

do u watch sportcenter...if all these are true you would know that the lakers already resigned walton...just do us all a favor and dont post again


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Laker Fans Cant Take A Joke. No One Was Officially Signed Until The Cba Was Ratified Which Was Yesterday So Dont Give Me That Crap. Im Not Hatin On Kobe Im Just Stating The Facts. Oh I Think Kobe Was Talking About Smush. What A Significant Signing For Mitch. Way To Go Kupchak, I Mean Kobe.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> edit



OMG ur so funny ..not!! just shut up already


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

No one cares, stop posting


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> edit


the car flags were gone along time ago even when we were in the finals last year...get with the program....y u hate so much? is it because u kno we'll be back? or cuz u have no life?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

No one cares, stop posting


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:razz:


DaFranchise said:


> edit


So You admit your a hater?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

:allhail:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Please rid us of the baiter mods.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Please rid us of the baiter mods.


^ Done.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

It was Smush Parker.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Haha Osama YoMama.


----------

